

Hollywood targets "rogue" mobile apps in war on pirated content - vellum
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/01/net-us-hollywood-apps-idUSBRE92003Y20130301

======
mtgx
Cory Doctorow was right. There _is_ a war on "general computing" coming.

